# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Coleta de agua

## FCatarino

Boa Noite Amigos :Olá:  
Gostava de saber se algue conhece alguma zona de colecta de  agua com boas condiçoes na zona de sines ? E que seja de facil acesso?

----------

